

Female computers of world war 2, and first programmers of ENIAC - anigbrowl
http://www.topsecretrosies.com/Top_Secret_Rosies/Home.html

======
anigbrowl
The producer of this documentary was at the Computer History Museum in CA
today. She was saying she could use help from anyone who would like to create
interactive educational materials, especially to demonstrate fundamental
concepts in programming. Also, please consider buying a library copy for a
school near you, or (if in the US) ask your local PBS affiliate to screen it -
PBS are just the distributors but this project is the work of a truly
independent producer who spent seven years working on it.

